# Calcular la relación señal/ruido



## Tobajas (Dic 9, 2005)

Como puedo calcular la relación señal/ruido de una señal digital de 16 bits o cual es el filtro a diseñar para eliminar ruido?? muxas gracias


----------



## atorne (Ene 5, 2006)

Asumiendo que es cuantificación lineal y que el ajuste de escala está hecho correctamente, la SNR queda:

SNR = 20log(2^N) = 96dB


----------

